# Craftsman LT 1000 spicer 6 speed hange oil



## Slimakko (May 5, 2016)

|
Hi I have a question . How to replace oil in the gearbox . Tractor craftsman LT 1000 2004 year gearbox spicer 6 speed .
Thank you .


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Slimakko,

Welcome to the forum.

There has to be a drain plug on the bottom of the transmission, and a filler port on top. But I don't want you to screw up and pull the wrong plugs. So, I'm bumping you back to the top of the posts, so perhaps someone with a more definitive response will chime in.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Posting the Sears 917.xxxxxx number from under the seat will allow one to see exactly which 2004 LT 1000 you have.


----------



## Slimakko (May 5, 2016)

Photographs with the seat and the gearbox .Serial number 917 274351 What oil should be poured to fill the gearbox ?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

According to the parts break down in the Owners Manual, it requires grease.

AYP 120416X
A substitute is supposed to be-
SHELL GREASE #50416


----------

